
OK Boomer - holdup
The retort of a generation and a look at the &quot;meme-to-merch&quot; economy: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nytimes.com&#x2F;2019&#x2F;10&#x2F;29&#x2F;style&#x2F;ok-boomer.html
======
dr-detroit
This is an ancient maymay.

~~~
holdup
So naturally the New York Times just discovered it.

